# Porsche paint with Scholl...what's best?



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Just a quick question here folks. As we know most german paint is made from titanium dipped ceramic diamonds what is the best thing in the Scholl range for removing swirl marks in a 911.

I have S20 Black but don't think that will cut it ( excuse the pun ), So I was thinking of getting either some A15 or S17 on their blue spider pads. I did consider the S3 XXL gold but Im worried it may be a little too aggressive.

For now I am using the DAS6 Pro, but may be getting the shine mate rotary kit or DAS6 Pro Plus from CYC.

I bow to your superior knowledge folks.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a 2014 Boxster S. I would not describe the paint as hard. Medium is a much better description.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Berylburton said:


> I have a 2014 Boxster S. I would not describe the paint as hard. Medium is a much better description.


I stand corrected then thank you.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Even if the paint is hard, Scholl S20 has quite a bit of bite and only slightly less than S17 and would certainly remove 'swirls'.

In my experience, people have shown me defects on their cars and referred to them as 'swirls' where to me, they are moderate scratches. Swirls are very superficial scratches in the paint and if S20 on a polishing pad doesn't get the job done then they're not swirls.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

S20 with a cutting pad has quiet a bit of bite ,
Worst case you do another few passes but it does the trick !


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You haven't said what year and colour the 911 is, also what pads have you or are you getting. I've done correction on a few Porsches and not all of them were hard paint some turn out to be soft to super soft. Scholl polishes are good for all types of paints and if it's only swirls you want to remove then I would have S3 gold as a compound and S30, S40 as finishing polishes, but you will know what paint you are dealing with when you do a test spot. I found that Sonax EX 04-06 excellent on Porsche paint for removing swirls and for soft Porsche paint Sonax perfect finish is a excellent one stepper polish.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

mines atlas grey, 911 (997) and i wouldn,t say its a hard paint, not like mercedes use s40to take out marks from auto wash


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

i had atlas grey Cayman once and found it had hard paint 2006.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have corrected a 911 and boxer and both were a pleasure to correct. Very easy infact I would say they were both soft with only a finishing polish needed to re move bad swirls.

This is only a couple of passses with a Menzerna polish on a black Hex.



Gonz.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice finish Gonz:thumb: not bad for a black pad but you could of got rid of the rest of the swirls if you switched to a white hex:thumb: but it just shows you how soft some Porsches can be.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, Pad wise I mainly use Lake Country CCS pads ( I have yellow, orange, green, white and blue pads ) I do have the odd additional pad such as the Scholl Blue spider, Inspired orange and black, and a Quantum hex orange pad.
Compound / polish wise I have quite a few different ones
Scholl S20, Menzerna FC400, Megs #105, Megs UC, and Poorboys SSR, SSR2, SSR2.5 and SSR3.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Out of all them I would say the S20 on a blue spider as I have never used any of the rest on Porsche paint besides FC400. Never really got on with the CCS pads, but that could be down to me. Is there any chance you could post some pictures of the damage you want to remove.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I will do as soon as i get to it Chongo. im still recovering from doing a friends BMW that had been painted with Lonsdaleite. That was a  and by far the worst I have ever touched.....I am convinced to this day he washed it with a rake.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

chongo said:


> Nice finish Gonz:thumb: not bad for a black pad but you could of got rid of the rest of the swirls if you switched to a white hex:thumb: but it just shows you how soft some Porsches can be.


Cheers chongo

I think I did use a white Hex on some areas, definitely did on the boot. The paint was sort of sticky if that makes sense so didn't want to chase my tail with it. This was only two passes it got even better after I worked it for longer.

Gonz.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

S17 on a green hex logic pad works well for me across most german brands. Finishes down a treat


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

For anyone that looks this up again. This was the result of S17 on an orange Lake Country CCS pad.

The car in question is a 2003 Porsche 911-996 finished in Lapis blue.

This was the drivers rear quarter after a full decon wash.










This was after the first pass.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Like I said before, get your self some Carpro Essence mate:thumb: it will up your finish to another level.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is s17 please


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is s17 please


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

mb1 said:


> what is s17 please


It's Scholl S17.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is scholl S17


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

http://deadeyedetailing.co.uk/porsche-panamera-detailing/

S20


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is s17 from scholl please


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

mb1 said:


> what is s17 from scholl please


It is a cutting &a finishing polish for harder paints so it's great for a 1 step correction and finish depending on what pad you choose and what defects are present :thumb:


----------

